# Nubians to train LGD pup - Texas



## tressa27884 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey y'all.
Moving to East Texas (Delta County) end of the year.  I will be bringing a 10 week old Maremma x Anatolian X Great Pyr LGD puppy who will have been exposed to sheep, chickens, cats etc., I don't want to bring him with me and have him alone while I'm getting set up and getting outbuildings built.
I'm thinking I'd like a pair of older Nubians.  What do all y'all think?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2016)

Do they have to be Nubians? Or would another breed work for you?


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 5, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Do they have to be Nubians? Or would another breed work for you?


Hi Bay!
They don't have to be Nubians.  I like their ears.  I want easy keeper milk goats.  What do you suggest?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2016)

@Ferguson K has some nice LaManchas....so does @goatgurl 
@animalmom @frustratedearthmother @Goatgirl47 

Anybody know someone close (or kinda close LOL) to her that might have what she is looking for?


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 5, 2016)

There's a few people to look up in our area  I'll PM you some breeders.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> There's a few people to look up in our area  I'll PM you some breeders.


Thank you.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 6, 2016)

Baymule said:


> @Ferguson K has some nice LaManchas....so does @goatgurl
> @animalmom @frustratedearthmother @Goatgirl47
> 
> Anybody know someone close (or kinda close LOL) to her that might have what she is looking for?


I follow @Ferguson K on Facebook.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 6, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey y'all - just started an East Texas thread......under where am I / where are you.


----------

